#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Penis Beschneiden lassen >

## scottmonitor

Hallo! 
ist eigentlich Gesund wenn man Penis beschneiden lässt? 
oder ist es egal? 
Gibt es Vorteilen ? 
Kann sein das dadruch der Penis nicht vergrößert? bzw. bisschen kleiner wird? 
gruß 
scott

----------


## StarBuG

Es gibt schon einige Beiträge zum Thema "Beschneidung". 
Schau mal hier: http://www.patientenfragen.net/urolo...ung-t6029.html http://www.patientenfragen.net/urolo...lem-t6456.html http://www.patientenfragen.net/urolo...ter-t3837.html

----------


## scottmonitor

also durch lesen der ersten paar teile versteht man schon das beschneiden sehr sinnvol und voraller dings gesund ist, denn es schüzt vor viere etc. 
Danke Herr "urologiker" das Sie uns Ihren Wissen geben...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Der obere Beitrag von Scottmonitor hab ich hierher kopiert er bezog sich auf dieses Thema:   Phimose im Kindesalter. 
Schubser

----------


## Lexi

> Hallo! 
> ist eigentlich Gesund wenn man Penis beschneiden lässt? 
> oder ist es egal? 
> Gibt es Vorteilen ? 
> Kann sein das dadruch der Penis nicht vergrößert? bzw. bisschen kleiner wird? 
> gruß 
> scott

 Also beschneiden ohne medizinische Indikation ist Unsinn, bis doch froh, dass Du deine Vorhaut noch hast, es lässt sich doch prima damit masturbieren. Mit der Sauberkeit hast Du  auch keine Probleme, wenn Du die Glans (Eichel) bei zurückgezogener Vorhaut, zweimal am Tag und nach Benutzung (Masturbation, GV) wäscht.
Aber das *Frenulum* *praeputii*entfernen (frenulektomie) kann ich nur empfehlen, du scheinst ein Frenulum Breve zu haben (Zu kurzes Frenulum). Das Frenulum entfernen heißt übrigens Frenulotomie. Die Vorteile sind:
1. Die Vorhaut läßt sich weiter nach hinten ziehen, dadurch ist ein größerer Hub bei der Masturbation möglich und die Vorhaut ist beweglicher.
2. Der Penis sieht besser aus, da sich die Vorhaut fast faltenlos nach hinten ziehen läßt.
3. Der Penis läßt sich viel besser sauberhalten.  Ich habe das Frenulum mit drei Eingriffen restlos selbst entfernt. Aber jeder Urologe macht das auch, nur lass dich nicht überreden das Frenulum zu verlängern oder ähnliches, alles Unsinn das Frenulum durchtrennen und fertig.  Speziell in deinen Fall würde die Vorhaut, bei fehlendem Frenulum immer dort bleiben wo Du sie haben willst und nicht wieder von selber über die Glans (Eichel) rutscht.  Beschrieben in http://www.med1.de/Forum/Urologie/30553/

----------


## urologiker

Du scheinst dir übers Masturbieren wirklich sehr weitgehende Gedanken zu machen...  :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Lexi

So ist es!  Masturbation ist ja auch ein faszinierendes Thema das leider in der Medizinliteratur nicht ausreichend behandelt wird.   :Smiley:

----------


## marco

Beschnitten ist besser

----------


## marco

wurde am 15.09.2010 beschnitten ich habe es jetzt endlich  hinter mir

----------

